
The QWERTY Days Are Almost Over - melling
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-qwerty-days-are-almost-over-1538312400
======
melling
Google’s project Soli might remove the need for a keyboard:

[https://atap.google.com/soli/](https://atap.google.com/soli/)

~~~
Fjolsvith
Talk about adding a level of biometric tracking to your computer interaction.

